# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VBA] Excel Add-in, Time Saver

## tken22

# Title: NOW Excel Add-in
# Description: This tool in intended to reduce repetitive tasks, increase your productivity and provide solutions where standard excel does not.
# Feature list:     Data Compares, Counts, Text Modification, Row/Column Modification, HTML Execution, Undo Options
# Screen-shots/Instructions: Available on site below
# Author name: Thomas Kendall
# System Requirements: Excel 2000-2010.  (Written for 2000-2003, but is fully functional for 2007-2010.
# Website: www.nowexceladdin.com

Thanks for looking, if you find any BUGS please let me know.

----------

